# Gas Water Heaters



## Jeff Ericson (Jan 23, 2012)

looking for the best gas water heater with great life expectancy what s out there?


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Bradford White is the brand we use....

so far so good


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

This site isn't for do-it-yourself-ers.

But since you asked, I like Rheem/Ruud.


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

You will be very happy with whatever brand your licensed plumber uses.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

I like the old gas water heaters, you know back when you could light them with a match.


----------



## ap plumbing (Nov 9, 2010)

i like the water heaters that you put the water in pot and heat it up with fire.:laughing:bradford white 4 me


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

I like whirlpool, they are the very very very best, and they even sell them at lowes!!!!!!

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Based on your profile, I'm thinking you're going to try selling us something.

Here's your cheapest fool proof water heater:


----------



## surfdog (Oct 20, 2011)

been using State for 20yrs


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Pretty sure BW's ion valve is good, seeing as how it is on just about every gas heater now.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

It looks like he is an AO rep or likes AO or something like that 

Any way this is the Vertex HWT from AO Smith

Not my cup of tea


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> It looks like he is an AO rep or likes AO or something like that
> 
> Any way this is the Vertex HWT from AO Smith
> 
> Not my cup of tea


 
If that is anything like their hybrid water heater, it is worth about 10 bucks at the scrapyard.


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

Mississippiplum said:


> I like whirlpool, they are the very very very best, and they even sell them at lowes!!!!!!
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


Good one! haha


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

Mississippiplum said:


> I like whirlpool, they are the very very very best, and they even sell them at lowes!!!!!!
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I shy away from all of the AO Smith brands...

They are all crap! :yes:


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> This site isn't for do-it-yourself-ers.
> 
> But since you asked, I like Rheem/Ruud.


Agree


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

You will not find me selling anything other than Bradford White or Rudd/Rheem.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Redwood said:


> I shy away from all of the AO Smith brands...
> 
> They are all crap! :yes:


 






When I say my prayers at bedtime, I thank God for PolyButylene, hard water and AO Smith 'glass-lined' W/H's........:laughing:


----------



## Turd Chaser (Dec 1, 2011)

Looks like I agree with just about everyone...

AO SMITH is nothing but JUNK, they have not made a decent wh in the past 20 yrs, imo...

I will always lean towards Bradford White, but also like the Rheem/Ruud


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

I use the residential line of Lochinvar, which was made by Bradford White, but then was bought out by A.O. Smith. 

With the exception of Whirlpool, and a couple other low end turds, residential heaters are pretty much the same. Its the installation, and lack of proper protection that kills them. 

No expansion, pulled anode, treated water, etc.....


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*have you seen the new lociinvar??*



Indie said:


> I use the residential line of Lochinvar, which was made by Bradford White, but then was bought out by A.O. Smith.
> 
> With the exception of Whirlpool, and a couple other low end turds, residential heaters are pretty much the same. Its the installation, and lack of proper protection that kills them.
> 
> No expansion, pulled anode, treated water, etc.....


 
inde, you might want to check out the new style Lochinvar when you get a chance...

it is now identical to the Whirlpool in every way... they totally stripped the bradford white design away and copied the Whirlpool look.....

I dont know what these morons are thinking:laughing:


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Master Mark said:


> inde, you might want to check out the new style Lochinvar when you get a chance...
> 
> it is now identical to the Whirlpool in every way... they totally stripped the bradford white design away and copied the Whirlpool look.....
> 
> I dont know what they are thinking:laughing:



It is a shame to ruin such a good thing. I did put a whirlpool in not to long ago, and it sure looked like a cross breed with BW, with the icon valve and all. I'm not sure there is a residential heater worth getting tied in with, since they all seem to be manufactured to fail in 10 years or less.


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

I hate to say it but I have several customers with ge and whirlpool tanks in their houses, none of which I installed. I have not had to work on any of them. I have put considerable time in on several Bradford White's and a ton of A.O. Smith's. Not that I would install the tanks from H.D. or blowes but just sayin.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

The big difference in gas water heaters is the FVIR design...

Bradford White, Rheem/Ruud/Richmond/GE labeled Rheem's have the air inlet on the side....

The AO Smith brands, now including Lochinvar copied their design from a Hoover Vacuum Cleaner.... :yes::laughing:

The Achilles Heel of FVIR is maintaining a clean flame arrestor and not restricting the air flow causing a false FVIR Tripping...

Bradford White having the side air inlet and largest surface area flame arrestor is hands down the superior design. Lochinvar was formerly made by Bradford White and shared that advantage but was bought out by AO Smith and now resides in the family of the worst design....


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Redwood said:


> I shy away from all of the AO Smith brands...
> 
> They are all crap! :yes:


Wife was out by my WH bone yard and asked what was up with all these bad WH's with 2 to 3 year old install dates on them. I said did you notice the brand names she said yup AO Smith. Thx to them I do plenty of WH change outs. 2 to 3 years is about all they hold up around here.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*Rheem wins hands down*



Redwood said:


> The big difference in gas water heaters is the FVIR design...
> 
> 
> Bradford White having the side air inlet and largest surface area flame arrestor is hands down the superior design. Lochinvar was formerly made by Bradford White and shared that advantage but was bought out by AO Smith and now resides in the family of the worst design....


 
we are having fits witht he ICON valve on the Bradford
units and I have stayed away from them....
I refuse to be their "crash test dummey" while they try to work out the kinks in the unit... THEY HAD THE BEST before they decided to go to the ICON valve....

now the whirlpools are going to the ICON honeywell valve , and its gonna be a god awful nightmare when they all start messing up...
I am getting calls already from people that have 2 week old Whirlpools in their homes not working properly


Sears is also making the change over.... 
its gonna be a clusterfook in a short while from now
 here is a peice of sears junk we
 tore out only 2 weeks old last week






RHEEM is the best on the market ....hands down....
we are having very good luck with them with both the fvir system and the life of the tank... 

I have changed out 2 rheem heaters under warranty last year, and I changed out at least 40 Bradford white units last year too under warranty..... usually I charge about 400-50 for the change out

its a good gig


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Master Mark said:


> we are having fits with the ICON valve on the Bradford
> units and I have stayed away from them....
> I refuse to be their "crash test dummey" while they try to work out the kinks in the unit... THEY HAD THE BEST before they decided to go to the ICON valve....
> 
> ...


Looks like everyone will be going over to the Honeywell Valve...

Guess you might want to learn more about troubleshooting and operation of them, cause whacking them with a wrench doesn't seem to work... :laughing:


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Looks like the T&P is dropped to the floor and ends there.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*yea, aint that sweet*



mpsllc said:


> Looks like the T&P is dropped to the floor and ends there.


yea, aint that sweet.... it is installed by a sears sub contractor and they dont care if it floods out this slab home...



I carry an ICON replacement valve kit in my truck....


I am not looking forward to carrying a honey-well valve 
also to take care of the Smihs, sears, lochinvars and
whirlpools ....trouble shooting them is out of the question, 
they will just be completly replaced



REDWOOD.... do you have any information or idea as to why they are all making this leap of faith from a perfectly reliable old style type gas valve that has worked well for about 40 years to this new P.O.S honeywell valve???
I do not believe that it is more economical in any way...

does it have something to do with the pretty blinking light on the unit???:laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Master Mark said:


> REDWOOD.... do you have any information or idea as to why they are all making this leap of faith from a perfectly reliable old style type gas valve that has worked well for about 40 years to this new P.O.S honeywell valve???
> I do not believe that it is more economical in any way...
> 
> does it have something to do with the pretty blinking light on the unit???:laughing:


It's a sign of things to come...
You are going to either get on board or watch Darwin's Law at work...
You didn't go to the open house?
Read it and weep...



> *Press Release*
> 
> *Rheem Opens Advanced Technology Integration Lab*
> 
> ...


Oh Crap! 

What's this on Page 19 of the use and care manual for the XR-90 and a few others.... http://www.rheem.com/news/rheem-opens-advanced-technology-integration-lab


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*thanks for the info*

thanks for the info Red

that valve has been out and used on both the Rheem and Bradford *********** vent water heaters...for a long time it and requires a power source... it a good power vnet valve and its no big deal 


But I am sure that you are probably right and they will have to keep up with all the other folks that have pretty blinking lights on the standard water heaters..... 


I bet right now they probably have a crew of enjeneers trying to decide which color will appeal to the ladies better..... Bradford white uses green, whirlpool use red.....
and they better hurry before all the good colors are taken and gone....

I think that *bright yellow* would be good, or maybe *orange...*

I am gonna pass this info on to my sales person



So maybe I am just stupid, or locked in the past ok... 
but I still cant get my head around what everyone is 
trying to accomplish by going to this high tech valve for ???


who in their right mind needs to look on their black-berry
 phone from work to see if their water heater is heating???:blink::blink:


n


----------



## boilergrappler (Jan 2, 2012)

We started using Bradford-White heaters two years ago. We used Lochinvar for the last 8-10 yrs prior. Never had to many problems except with local representation of the product. We looked to Bradford-White because they made all the Lochinvar residentials. Pretty soon after we switched Bradford came out with their Icon (Honeywell) valve. Out of about 200 heaters installed we have had only one defective Icon. No tank leakers so far at all (Very few also with Lochinvar). Very satisfied with Bradford-White. Thank goodness we left Lochinvar before the sale to AO Smith. Now AO Smith junk design is on the new Lochinvars. Sorry about your luck Lochinvar.:laughing:


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

I use Bradford White. In a pinch I will use Richmond only because the closest supply house has them and the are an off brand of Rheem.


----------



## Flyguy199 (Sep 20, 2011)

I like Rheem/GE. Never had a problem with them.


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

Mississippiplum said:


> I like whirlpool, they are the very very very best, and they even sell them at lowes!!!!!!
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


Theyre great. All do it yourselfers should be forced to install them, lol.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> When I say my prayers at bedtime, I thank God for PolyButylene, hard water and AO Smith 'glass-lined' W/H's........:laughing:


Don't forget the people that print "flushable" on their products..............

And those Verizon subs that love to directional drill through sewers...........


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

RealLivePlumber said:


> Don't forget the people that print "flushable" on their products..............
> 
> And those Verizon subs that love to directional drill through sewers...........


Also don't forget the landscape company's that plant big beautiful trees right on top of the water service and / or sewer lines.


----------



## azmike (Feb 3, 2010)

Im partial to american pro line been installing them for years b w are good units also but are somewhat pricey. and arent home depot's brand made in mexico?


----------

